# Rotary Phase Converters



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

What difference internally is there in a factory made idler motor in these systems? Are there additional turns installed for the manufactured phase? Mods to the rotor and air gap to increase slip and create better phase transformation? Something else I’m overlooking? 
I’ve always been intrigued by phase converters and have built a few to use and to show my son the components needed, the relay logic, wiring connections, and interlocking and such. 
Also my company bought out another R-Mix plant ran off of a Arco unit, 40-50 HP or so,(it’s mounted 15’ high on a wall bracket) so now I have two plants ran off of converters.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

No differences.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

You're also up there around $20k+ for a new one. Might want to think about going to a small diesel generator or outright 3 phase service at that price. 240-120 high leg is just one more single phase transformer for the utility. Had it on the farm for a 50 HP irrigation pump. Cost wasn't that crazy high. Might want to think about it.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

A diesel set is one of the most expensive ways to make power so that is out. The rotary that runs the plant now works well with no issues, there is a backup next to it just in case we need it! A new service would be 1/4 mile run and the plant was built in the mid 70’s so a complete redoing of the wiring would be necessary to satisfy the inspection authorities to get a upgraded service. The owners dropped $$$ on this plant so anything like a upgrade of the service is out of the question. 
I just wanted to know about idlers and if anyone had done any reverse engineering to see how they were made.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Installed two dozen of the beasts. Never even crossed my mind to open one of em up to look inside. I see a whole lot of caps in the control box and stay away from it. 480 Delta, you and me we think real different. Now on the other hand, when ever I go to Washington , I like to take tours of the mint, just to see how the money is made.......


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Yeah macmike I’m aware of the caps used to help shift the phase angle, I generally have used salvaged caps from MH lights on my home brewed models. What makes me think there is a internal difference, is the voltage regulation is better on varying loads and they are quieter than when you use a actual motor as a idler (rotary transformer actually). 
Yeah we’re a lot different no doubt, I make counterfeit rotary converters, you are copying something else....


----------

